# Dublin nightclub



## LBT (22 Mar 2007)

hey first time posting here so please bear with me hope its in the right forum!
My friends birthday is coming up and she wants to go to the big smoke for the weekend!!
she also wants to go to a nightclub that maybe some of the Leinster players (ie Brian O'Driscoll) would go to. Personally being from Munster I am appalled that she even wants to frequent these places! but its birthday so we are obliged to follow. anyway if anyone has any ideas or just general suggestions of nightclubs in Dublin I would be very grateful

thanks!


----------



## car (22 Mar 2007)

as always with these posts head to the windjammer. Ask any taximan.  then on to lillies. but definitely the windjammer first.


----------



## gillarosa (22 Mar 2007)

I believe they drink in Bruxelles in Harry Street (off Grafton Street), the bar on the ground floor.


----------



## KalEl (22 Mar 2007)

Krystle on Harcourt Street...that's the new Lillies these days


----------



## LBT (22 Mar 2007)

guess  I will have to put on my best D4 accent to get in!!


----------



## gianni (22 Mar 2007)

On more than one occasion I've seen groups of players in Leeson St clubs in the wee hours... (Buck Whaleys, Leggs ).

Although it would only be on match days that they'd be out in a group...


----------



## Thrifty1 (22 Mar 2007)

My friend is manager in Cafe an Seine, i have heard her mention them being in there a few times.


----------



## Rovers1901 (22 Mar 2007)

Noctors , it's near the new Docklands train station


----------



## LBT (22 Mar 2007)

I'm so not going to visit all those places I'll give her a couple of options and that will be it!!!
if she wants to see them that badly I'll get her a ticket to a Leinster game!


----------



## Stephenkelly (22 Mar 2007)

Does your friend actually thing she's going to get a rattle?? (just joking). I've seen them in Lillies several times but there are better places to go if you are up for a weekend.


----------



## Purple (22 Mar 2007)

LBT said:


> I'm so not going to visit all those places I'll give her a couple of options and that will be it!!!


 It sounds like you speak D4 already


----------



## LBT (22 Mar 2007)

I would say she would  be hoping to get something from him!! 
seriously though been in Lillies a few times and wasn't impressed at all with it. My friend nearly had to promise her first born child and the drinks were very overpriced.  Stephen any other ideas for where to go?


----------



## NorfBank (22 Mar 2007)

If you like that sort of thing, rugger huggers etc then head for Dawson St, cafe en seine, ron blacks, samsara etc. Overpriced as expected but can be a bit of a laugh.


----------



## quinno (22 Mar 2007)

I've seen B


----------



## LBT (22 Mar 2007)

NorfBank said:


> If you like that sort of thing, rugger huggers etc then head for Dawson St, cafe en seine, ron blacks, samsara etc. Overpriced as expected but can be a bit of a laugh.


 

I guess my friend will be awe if she sees any of them...me I will just take the p***!!!! 
No offence to any Leinster fans!


----------



## Stephenkelly (22 Mar 2007)

What birthday is it?? ROn Blacks to start with, Morrison Hotel is a good spot. Dandelion can be good fun.


----------



## LBT (22 Mar 2007)

she is 28.....is she too old for all the above....she will kill me if she reads this!


----------



## KalEl (22 Mar 2007)

LBT said:


> she is 28.....is she too old for all the above....she will kill me if she reads this!


 
Not at all...Cafe en Seine would be my recommendation for a bit of banter. It's a late bar so there's music and booze until about 2.30. Then Renards, Lillies or Krystle if she wants to star spot. Then maybe Leggs on Leeson Street...it's a bit older than Bucks which is good too.
Dandelion is a bit young and can attract some unsavoury characters.


----------



## Stephenkelly (22 Mar 2007)

Not at all...Cafe en Seine would be my recommendation for a bit of banter. It's a late bar so there's music and booze until about 2.30. Then Renards, Lillies or Krystle if she wants to star spot. Then maybe Leggs on Leeson Street...it's a bit older than Bucks which is good too.
Dandelion is a bit young and can attract some unsavoury characters.

Haven't been to Dandelion in ages but would agree with all the above. All good pulling spots too ;-)


----------



## LBT (22 Mar 2007)

Stephenkelly said:


> Haven't been to Dandelion in ages but would agree with all the above. All good pulling spots too ;-)


 

brian o'Driscoll beware then!!!


----------



## gianni (23 Mar 2007)

LBT said:


> brian o'Driscoll beware then!!!


 

If you're really keen on stalking them, they are playing Connacht tomorrow evening in Donnybrook. Hang out around the ground and follow them to wherever they go...

It's unlikely that BO'D will be playing, I think he's still injured, but he'll probably be around!

Happy hunting !


----------



## LBT (23 Mar 2007)

I can send my friend to the game then and she can do the hanging around....I just don't do stalking!!!


----------



## giddyup (23 Mar 2007)

You will invariably find players in one of the Donnybrook pubs after a home game. Longs or Kylies best bet.

If you are looking for Munster players try The Dock on Ormond Quay or The Boilerhouse on Crane st.

Running for cover now...


----------



## LBT (23 Mar 2007)

that is way too much trouble......definitely will just send her to the game on her own!!!
I'm sure he will spot her from the bench and fall madly in love with her!!!


----------



## DirtyH2O (25 Mar 2007)

My friend bought his wife and her friends a day\night out in the Berkley Court and they ended up drinking with O'Becks  and Gordan D'Arcy so if that's what you want. It was supposed to be a great day there regardless of the Heat magazine stuff.


----------



## Z100 (25 Mar 2007)

LBT said:


> *My friends birthday* () is coming up and she wants to go to the big smoke for the weekend!! she also wants to go to a nightclub that maybe some of the Leinster players (ie Brian O'Driscoll) would go to.



I'm not good at maths, but with the help of this calculator here I have deduced:

LBT = "my friend" + is a rugby fan 

=> 

LBT wants to meet BOD (or if he's not available, any of his supporting cast) 

+

is hopeful that LBT

+ 

BOD will 

=

fireworks, of the hanky panky kind.

Is the right answer?


----------



## LBT (26 Mar 2007)

bushfiire

seriously not a fan of BOD too smarmy for me...i'm more of a  GAA kind of girl than rugby follower...nice try though!!


----------



## Trent (28 Mar 2007)

LBT said:


> hey first time posting here so please bear with me hope its in the right forum!
> My friends birthday is coming up and she wants to go to the big smoke for the weekend!!
> she also wants to go to a nightclub that maybe some of the Leinster players (ie Brian O'Driscoll) would go to. Personally being from Munster I am appalled that she even wants to frequent these places! but its birthday so we are obliged to follow. anyway if anyone has any ideas or just general suggestions of nightclubs in Dublin I would be very grateful
> 
> thanks!


 

Are you having a laugh? Sounds like she's more 18 than 28?


----------



## r2d2 (28 Mar 2007)

Bushfire said:


> I'm not good at maths, but with the help of this calculator here I have deduced:
> 
> LBT = "my friend" + is a rugby fan
> 
> ...


 
Haven't bothered looking at this thread until now but that's exactly what I was thinking Bushfire........


----------

